# Coteaz conversion



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i really dont like Inquisitor Torquemada Coteaz's model or his fluff.( i think hes kind of a jerk.) but his rules are awsome.(Strength 4 normal 'umie!) i want to do a conversion of him for my daemonhunter force. i want a model with long flowing windswept hair, and an epic pose. i think i could make the body from regular marine power armour. i just dont know where to find a cool hammer and cool heads or his eagle, but im using a raven instead of an eagle. write me back with ideas, URL's for bitz and or sprue numbers and where to find them. thank you


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy!

Instead of using a regular space marine why not use the company champion mini that comes in the plastic command squad box set. The torso comes with a lot of already modelled on it. You will also find things like laurels, hanging parchment and other cool little bits that you can add to the conversion. In addition, there is a deathwatch shoulderpad on the sprue so you'd have your Inquisition =][= for him as well :biggrin:. You can use one of the bare space marine heads from a regular sprue and model on hair with greenstuff as I don't think you're going to find a good example of 'wind-swept' without actually modelling it on.

A hammer might be a little more difficult to find. You might want to try to convert one. I'm working on making a hammer head from bits of sprue and greenstuff at the moment. You might want to give something like that a go and see how it comes out.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

The hammer i might suggest one of the SM chapter masters.
i forget which one, but hes got an awesome hammer, in a pose that just says "just try and hit me"


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

the master of the chapter with the hammer is the master of the fleet, its a really nice hammer but tbh i'd try modeling one out of GS and plasticard and maybe some guitar wire for power cables, i've yet to try any modeling stuff but i hope i can do some kick ass mods


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks nate! i will keep looking for a hammer because i am yet to really use greenstuff for a model but ill try it out. and i think i could do the hair maybe.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't know where you're from, but may I mention that if you were planning on going to the UK Games Day (or could find someone who was going and didn't want it) the games day model this year is a marine with a rather spangly hammer!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy!

Greenstuffing the hair shouldn't be too hard. Key thing to greenstuff is a little goes a long way. You also want to keep whatever tool you're using wet so the greenstuff doesn't stick to it lol. Just take a bit, mix it up, and lay it down where you want it and give it a go.:biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Critta said:


> Don't know where you're from, but may I mention that if you were planning on going to the UK Games Day (or could find someone who was going and didn't want it) the games day model this year is a marine with a rather spangly hammer!


damn. i live in north eastern america (maine) that sucks.

thanks again nate :victory:

i know you can order bits through GW but i only see a few bits in their store under the bits section. do they have more or what?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy!

Well..GW in their infinite wisdom pretty much killed off selling seperate bitz beyond a few measly tidbits. There are other places that still sell bits IIRC. You might want to check out thewarstore.com as I think they still offer bitz. Other than that, you could always try (shudder) eBay :no:. You might also see if anyone would be willing to trade/sell you bitz. I know a few sites allow trades but I'm not sure about this one as I'm still new heh heh heh.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks ill check them out


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

You could just take the marine termator's thunder hammer and put in a regular hand. or do something like this.








Or you could take a terminator sergeant's hammer, that one is cool. Or you could take my bro here








And use that, Then you have a cool sheild to work with too!


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i like that idea! i forgot about the termies


----------

